# فيديو شرح طريقة رسم الدوائر الاكترونية بالاوتوكاد



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (16 مارس 2011)

فيديو يشرح كيفية رسم الدوائر الاكترونية ببرنامج الاوتوكاد 
الفيديو في المرفق 
​ 
من الرابط http://www.kutub.info/downloads/162...NTEyNmFjMmFX+lsYyD8Tuy24fn1kwqITU4psTGztmzc=


----------



## الذهين (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (18 مارس 2011)

عفوا اتمنى ان تنال اعكابكم


----------



## المخترع الصغير1 (21 مارس 2011)

وفقك الله للخير


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (21 مارس 2011)

وياك والجميع للخير انشاء الله


----------



## مهدي البريهي (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خييرررررررررااااااااا


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (28 مارس 2011)

وياك وجميع المسلمين انشاء الله 
شكرا على الرد


----------



## جابرنورعلى (28 مارس 2011)

:mohndsen2:mohndsen2 جزاك اللة خيرا :mohndsen2:mohndsen2


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

وياك اخي جابر


----------



## mustafa' (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

